# Kinder Delice



## Basterd (22. Juli 2010)

Ahoi,
ich komme ausm Norden und hab das früher immer beim Combi gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist das ausm Sortiment verschwunden und ich hab ka wo man das noch kaufen kann.
War schon in einigen Supermärkten, aber keiner verkauft das... >_>
Weiss evtl jemand von euch wer das noch vertreibt?
Man kann es zwar über ebay kaufen aber da hab ich nicht son Bock drauf.

Greetz


----------



## Damokles (22. Juli 2010)

Basterd schrieb:


> ...Weiss evtl jemand von euch wer das noch vertreibt?...



Ferrero vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basterd (22. Juli 2010)

Top Antwort... thx... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2010)

Der gute Damo hat (wie meistens, *seufz*) nicht recht, denn Ferreo führt diese Produkt auf seiner Seite nicht (mehr?)

Die Nutzung meines streng geheimen Geheimprogramms (geht mit "G" los und mit "oogle" weiter...aber pssstt) fördert folgendes zu Tage:

World of sweets 

Sweets online

Mercateo

Die letzten beiden liefern die gesunden Köstlichkeiten aber nur im 20er Pack.

Prost
Ohr


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

das sieht ja aus wie kinder pinguin :O


----------



## Damokles (22. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der gute Damo hat (wie meistens, *seufz*) nicht recht, denn Ferreo führt diese Produkt auf seiner Seite nicht (mehr?)
> 
> Die Nutzung meines streng geheimen Geheimprogramms (geht mit "G" los und mit "oogle" weiter...aber pssstt) fördert folgendes zu Tage:
> 
> ...



Das gute Öhrchen hat (wie immer *seufz*) ma überhaupt keinen Plan.
Denn "Kinder" ist ein Produkt der Firma "Ferrero" und wird deshalb auch nur von denen vertrieben.
Also habe ich die Frage korrekt beantwortet!

Ätschmann Bätschmann. (um im konsequenten Kindergartenslang zu bleiben)


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Juli 2010)

Süßigkeiten online bestellen zu horrenden Versand- und Allgemeinkosten. WTF.


----------



## Seph018 (22. Juli 2010)

Das nennt sich Nostalgie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre auch scharf drauf das mal zu kosten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Das gute Öhrchen hat (wie immer *seufz*) ma überhaupt keinen Plan.
> Denn "Kinder" ist ein Produkt der Firma "Ferrero" und wird deshalb auch nur von denen vertrieben.
> Also habe ich die Frage korrekt beantwortet!
> 
> Ätschmann Bätschmann. (um im konsequenten Kindergartenslang zu bleiben)



Das Kinder ein Produkt der Firma Ferrero sind wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln.
Das die Kinder vertreiben est recht. (Hoffe ich)

Aber der Herr Damokles kann sich ja mal die Mühe machen und seinen virtuellen Hintern auf 
die Seite www.ferrero.de/ bewegen. Dann wird der Herr Damokles feststellen, dass es dort ein Produkt namens Kinder Delice gar nicht gibt, der Herr Damokles.
Und dann wird der Herr Damokles ein Entschuldigunsgspost an den lieben Ohrensammler schreiben und eklige schwarze Asche auf sein Haupt streuen.
SO!
Immer eins mehr wie du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Kinder ein Produkt der Firma Ferrero sind wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln.
> Das die Kinder vertreiben est recht. (Hoffe ich)



FALSCH! 

Auf der Seite, die du selbst gepostet hast, findet du gaaanz viele Kinder-Produkte (Kinder-Riegel, Kinder-Country....) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum auch immer da kein Delice dabei ist, hm... vielleicht weil es sich nicht mehr lohnte für die Firma 

http://de.wikipedia....nder-Schokolade Und selbst Wiki weiß das! 

Edit: Und bevor alle losschreien: Ja, ich weiß, dass Ohrensammler durchaus auch die.. äh "normalen" (?!) Kinder meint. Aber ich meine die Produktpalette :<... ich sollte schlafen gehen :S


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Kinder ein Produkt der Firma Ferrero sind wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln.



wenn man hier einmal schaut: http://www.kinder-schokolade.de/impressum2.html

kinder schokolade - das impressum.

Ferrero Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Juli 2010)

Man muss Ferrero aber lassen, dass Kinder-Schokolade die beste überhaupt ist. =D Einfach lecker das Zeug.


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. Juli 2010)

Protip:
Lest noch einmal genau was ihr da von Ohrensammler zitiert habt.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Kinder ein Produkt der Firma Ferrero sind wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln.
> Das die Kinder vertreiben est recht. (Hoffe ich)




schade das Ironie hier im Forum entweder erst spät oder gar nicht bemerkt wird,wie die Nachposter mal wieder erfolgreich unter Beweis stellen...

und danke für die links.ich glaub ich werd mir mal den Spass erlauben und mir da so eine 20er Packung bei Mercateo bestellen...denn für knapp 40 Cent die Packung find ich das recht günstig.mal sehen wie hoch die Versandkosten sind,aber mehr als umgerechnet 50 Cent pro Packung wird da bestimmt nicht bei rauskommen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wenn man hier einmal schaut: http://www.kinder-sc...impressum2.html
> 
> kinder schokolade - das impressum.
> 
> Ferrero Deutschland GmbH



Die machen Schokolade aus Kindern?
Ich hoffe, dass das wenigsten nach humanitären Grundprinzipien passiert.

(Vllt. findet ja in diesem Zusammenhang noch jemand einen Link von Ferrero zur katholischen Kirche...weeeeer weiss?)


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die machen Schokolade aus Kindern?



Warum steht da sonst "Kinder" drauf?


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Kinder ein Produkt der Firma Ferrero sind wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln.
> Das die Kinder vertreiben est recht. (Hoffe ich)



Schade Ohr es hat kaum einer Verstanden! Ich hab herzhaft gelacht!!! Aber vielleicht wurden Razyl und Co. auch noch nicht aufgeklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Schade Ohr es hat kaum einer Verstanden!


Tja, so manch Einer sitzt halt auf seiner eigenen Leitung -
hauptsache, was gepostet.^^


----------



## Damokles (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...Aber der Herr Damokles kann sich ja mal die Mühe machen und seinen virtuellen Hintern auf
> die Seite www.ferrero.de/ bewegen. Dann wird der Herr Damokles feststellen, dass es dort ein Produkt namens Kinder Delice gar nicht gibt, der Herr Damokles.
> Und dann wird der Herr Damokles ein Entschuldigunsgspost an den lieben Ohrensammler schreiben und eklige schwarze Asche auf sein Haupt streuen.
> SO!
> ...



Der Herr Damokles, wird einen Dreck tun und einen Entschuldigungspost verfassen!
Denn der Herr Ohrensammler, wird sich die Mühe machen, und auf diesen Link klicken. 
Dort angelangt, wird er bemerken, das Ferrero sehr wohl heutzutage ein Produkt namens "Kinder Delicé" vertreibt.
Nun sitzt der Herr Ohrensammler mit vorgeschobener Unterlippe da und schmollt. Dabei denkt er:"Was kann ich jetzt blos tun?"
Und auch hier kann der Herr Damokles behilflich sein und einen guten Rat geben.
Der Herr Ohrensammler wird auch die Oberlippe nach vorne schieben und den fusseligen virtuellen Hintern von dem Herrn Damokles küssen,
während er sich die schwarze eklige Asche selbst aufs Haupt streut.

Sonst sag ichs meine Mama!


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Der Herr Damokles, wird einen Dreck tun und einen Entschuldigungspost verfassen!
> Denn der Herr Ohrensammler, wird sich die Mühe machen, und auf diesen Link klicken.
> Dort angelangt, wird er bemerken, das Ferrero sehr wohl heutzutage ein Produkt namens "Kinder Delicé" vertreibt.
> Nun sitzt der Herr Ohrensammler mit vorgeschobener Unterlippe da und schmollt. Dabei denkt er:"Was kann ich jetzt blos tun?"
> ...



hahaha,ihr beide seid astrein...aber ich bitte doch die Herren Damokles und Ohrensammler ihre werten virtuellen Hintern einmal gerade zu rücken, Verständnis füreinander aufzubringen, sich selbst mit Asche zu bestäuben und zur Beruhigung ein Delice zu essen...
sonst gibts welche gepaddelt....


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles,

Du sitzt anscheinend nicht nur auf der Leitung -
bei Dir scheint sie bei der letzten Hitze wohl ganz durchgeschmort zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal, von wann Deine Seite ist und ob sie überhaupt noch aktuell ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lest doch einfach mal auch das, was andere User schreiben - und postet nicht immer so selbstverliebt!!

*peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Der Herr Damokles, wird einen Dreck tun und einen Entschuldigungspost verfassen!
> Denn der Herr Ohrensammler, wird sich die Mühe machen, und auf diesen Link klicken.
> Dort angelangt, wird er bemerken, das Ferrero sehr wohl heutzutage ein Produkt namens "Kinder Delicé" vertreibt.
> Nun sitzt der Herr Ohrensammler mit vorgeschobener Unterlippe da und schmollt. Dabei denkt er:"Was kann ich jetzt blos tun?"
> ...



Dem Herrn Damokles ist hoffentlich klar, dass es sich hier um eine französische Seite handelt und wir hier in Deutschland sind und Ferrero ein italienisches Unternehmen ist.
Und der Herr Damokles kennt sicher auch das "besondere" Verhältnis, welches sich Deutsche und Franzosen in den letzen paar hunder Jahren erarbeitet haben. 
Sprich, wir wollen hier gar nicht wissen was irgendwelche pseudoferreroischen möchtegern Franzosenkinderseiten für Merkwürdigkeiten vertreiben. Mit aufrechten Kinderprodukten hat das sicherlich nichts zu tun.
(Ich persönlich vermute hinter Kinder-Delice ja ein Produkt der katholischen Kirche)

Das mit dem Hintern küssen ließe sich je nach Bezahlung dennoch regeln denke ich! 

Und meine Mama ist 10hunder mal stärker als deine.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Lest doch einfach mal auch das, was andere User schreiben - und postet nicht immer so selbstverliebt!!
> 
> *peace
> 
> ...




keine Chance Grushdak,wenn sich zwei Intelligenzbestien ineinander verbeissen dann sehen die nix mehr um sich herum...
ich kann mir die beiden förmlich vorstellen,wie sie da an Antworten basteln während Öhrchen Sätze wie:..."das Delice kann sich der feine Herr Damokles dahinschieben wo die Sonne nicht scheint..." vor sich hin murmelt
und die Schwert-Saga nuschelt:..."der Herr Ohrensammler wird sich noch wundern....das bedeutet Krieg..."

die sitzen beide in ihren abgedunkelten Räumen,die nur durch die sichtbar gemachten Gedanken ihrer Neuronenkugeln erhellt werden.udn gerade blitzt es dort gewaltig...


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2010)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass sich in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Büros ein Kindergarten befindet und die dort ansässigen Kinder sich permanent der Obhut ihrer Erzieherinnen entziehen und vor meinem Fenster herumlungern, hätte ich gerne die Adresse der Firma die Kinder vertreibt.


----------



## Damokles (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dem Herrn Damokles ist hoffentlich klar, dass es sich hier um eine französische Seite handelt und wir hier in Deutschland sind und Ferrero ein italienisches Unternehmen ist.
> Und der Herr Damokles kennt sicher auch das "besondere" Verhältnis, welches sich Deutsche und Franzosen in den letzen paar hunder Jahren erarbeitet haben.
> Sprich, wir wollen hier gar nicht wissen was irgendwelche pseudoferreroischen möchtegern Franzosenkinderseiten für Merkwürdigkeiten vertreiben. Mit aufrechten Kinderprodukten hat das sicherlich nichts zu tun.
> (Ich persönlich vermute hinter Kinder-Delice ja ein Produkt der katholischen Kirche)
> ...



Das find ich jetzt total unangebracht, diese interlektuell hochwertige Diskusion auf eine ethnische Ebene zu ziehen um rassistische Differenzen anzuprangern.
Wir Deutschen, können schließlich nichts dazu, wenn die Froschfresser noch nicht mal anständig einen Krieg verlieren können und die Spagettis unsere Kinder mit
Süßkram fett füttern. Fakt bleibt, das Ferrero diese Produkt vertreibt. Frankophile Aversion hin oder her! Und ich hab Recht.

Ene mene Hoppelmarsch,
das Öhrchen ist ein...




Und nun folgt ein Lösungsansatz für des TE Problem ohne das er einen Internet-Versandhandel bemühen muss:

Ich habe bei einem "Disneyland Paris" Aufenthalt das Vergnügen gehabt, ein Produkt namens "Fanta Apfel" kosten zu dürfen. In Deutschland angekommen, schrieb ich 
"Coca Cola" direkt an, um zu erfahren ob es dieses leckere Getränk auch in Deutschland gibt oder geben wird. 

Ihre Antwort war:
Geschmacksproben bei Testkunden haben ergeben, das "Fanta Apfel" für den deutschen Markt ungeeignet ist und deshalb dort nie zu erwerben sei.

Daraufhin schrieb ich zurück:
Wenn man nichts sehen kann, ist man blind. 
Wenn man nichts hören kann, ist man taub.
Wenn man nichts schmecken kann, ist man Testkunde bei Coca Cola.

Ich bekam nie eine Rückantwort.

Aber ich wusste mir trotzdem zu helfen! Ich ging zu einem Lieferanten für französische Spezialitäten in meiner Stadt und bat ihn,
bei seiner nächsten Einkaufstour in Frankreich, doch bitte 2 Kisten "Fanta Apfel" mitzubringen. Er tat es. Für einen geringen
Aufpreis gelangte ich so auch in Deutschland in den Hochgenuss dieses leckeren Getränks.

Vielleicht ist dies ja auch einen Lösung für den TE?







P.S.
Ich finde es zwar traurig, das so etwas sein muß, aber die Vergangenheit hat mir gezeigt, das ich dieses hier extra betonen muß!
*Der durchgestrichene Satz ist nicht ernst gemeint!* Er dient lediglich einem "Ho-Ho-Effekt". Ich bin schließlich kein Nazi!
Sollte sich nun dennoch jemand daran stören, so bin ich gerne bereit ihn zu löschen.


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Frankophile Aversion hin oder her! Und ich hab Recht.



was ist frankophile Aversion?



Damokles schrieb:


> Sollte sich nun dennoch jemand daran stören, so bin ich gerne bereit ihn zu löschen.



Wen? Den Satz oder den, der sich daran stört?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> was ist frankophile Aversion?



Eine Frankophile Aversion ist entweder 

1) die Abneigung gegen alle Personen namens Frank

2) Die Abneigung gegen alles was mit Frankreich zu tun hat.

Was der werte Herr Damokles dabei nicht vestanden hat, ist, dass nicht Ferrero ansich sondern nur untergeordnete, kaum aufzufindende Teilbereiche von Ferrero diese Produkt vertreiben.

Weder Ferrero Deuschland noch Ferrero Italien (das Mutterhaus von Ferrero) Ferrero Italien wollen offensichlich mit diesem obskuren Produkt was zu tun haben.

Aus dem Umstand, dass quasi, ein eremitisches, kleines, gallisches Ferrerodorf ein selbstgezimmertes Aussenseiterprodukt anbietet, das dem Haupthaus peinlich zu sein scheint, rückzuschliessen, dass das Produkt von Ferrero verteiben wird halte ich für gelinde gesagt optimistisch.
Ich würde mich mit dem Herrn Damokles aber auf ein Unentschieden einigen, sofern er mir in vollem Umfang zustimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem war der Herr Damokles so nett mit einer vernünftigen Idee aufzuwarten, die dem TE sogar hilfreich sein könnte, auch wenn nie jemand verstehen wird, wie ein erwachsener Mensch durchschnittlicher Bildung und Intelligenz freiwillig Fanta-Sündenfall trinken möchte.


----------



## Damokles (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine Frankophile Aversion ist entweder
> 
> 1) die Abneigung gegen alle Personen namens Frank
> 
> ...



In diesem speziellem Fall trift Punkt "1)" & "2)" zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Necrophil = Unzucht an Verstorbenen
Pädophil = Unzucht an Minderjährigen
Frankophil = *hust*



Also einigen wir uns darauf, das "Ferrero Frankreich" in Eigenverantwortung und unter höchster Missbilligung der Geschäftsmutter, dieses Produkt, an ihre eingeborenen Blagen vertickt und ich Recht habe?
Damit kann ich leben.




			
				Ohrensammler schrieb:
			
		

> Damokles ist doof!





			
				Damokles schrieb:
			
		

> Pinn ih nich


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal Flamerei, wo man sich nicht an den Kopp packen muss, danke dafür! Ihr seid super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Also einigen wir uns darauf,* das "Ferrero Frankreich" in Eigenverantwortung und unter höchster Missbilligung der Geschäftsmutter, dieses Produkt, an ihre eingeborenen Blagen vertickt* und ich Recht habe?
> Damit kann ich leben.



Deine herrvoragende Formulierung trifft, denke ich, den Metallstift aufs Haupt. Insofern völlige Harmonie!

Was das recht haben angeht...hmmm...sagen wir, Teile von dir haben ein bisschen recht.


----------



## Basterd (23. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Aber ich wusste mir trotzdem zu helfen! Ich ging zu einem Lieferanten für französische Spezialitäten in meiner Stadt und bat ihn,
> bei seiner nächsten Einkaufstour in Frankreich, doch bitte 2 Kisten "Fanta Apfel" mitzubringen. Er tat es. Für einen geringen
> Aufpreis gelangte ich so auch in Deutschland in den Hochgenuss dieses leckeren Getränks.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dies ja auch einen Lösung für den TE?



Hi,
das ist wirklich eine gute Idee, soweit ich weiss wird Kinder Delice in Italien wohl noch vermarktet.
Und dank des Links von Ohrensammler anscheinend auch in Frankreich.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden ob es bei mir in der Stadt einen Importeur gibt der mir besagte
Sünden in Schokoladengewand besorgen kann.
Eventuell wage ich es auch eine Bestellung bei mercateo zu machen, knapp 43 Cent für einen Riegel kann ich schon springen lassen.
Ich danke euch für eure Antworten und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen
Basterd

PS: Es gab früher auch mal Fanta Herb Orange, fand ich total klasse, wurde aber auch wieder vom Markt genommen...


----------



## Potpotom (23. Juli 2010)

Herrlich dieser Thread... danke an alle Beteiligten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Großartig, aber zu der Verbindung mit der katholischen Kirche habe ich dann noch eine Frage: Wird dann "kinder country" auch auf dem Gebiet des Vatikanstaats produziert?


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juli 2010)

Wäre eine Frankophile Aversion nicht eher eine Abneigung der Leute die Frank lieben oder gar Franko ? Wobei mir das dann schon wieder spanisch vorkommt.


----------



## Damokles (23. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Großartig, aber zu der Verbindung mit der katholischen Kirche habe ich dann noch eine Frage: Wird dann "kinder country" auch auf dem Gebiet des Vatikanstaats produziert?



Diese Behauptung, ist grundsätzlich falsch. "Kinder Country" bezeichnet lediglich eine Musikrichtung die sich an den "Erwachsenen Country" bzw. an "Western Country" orientiert.
Beim traditionellen Country werden hauptsächlich Saiteninstrumente wie Gitarre, Banjo, Mandoline, Kontrabass oder Fiddle (eine einfache Geige), aber auch Akkordeon, Klavier oder Mundharmonika verwendet. 
Einige vor allem in der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts populäre Instrumente wie die Autoharp oder die Steel Guitar sind außerhalb der Country-Musik nahezu unbekannt. 
Im zeitgenössischen Country kommen in Anlehnung an die Instrumentierung der Rockmusik Schlagzeug sowie Elektrogitarre und -Bass hinzu.
"Kinder Country" hingegen beschränkt sich lediglich auf Instrumente wie:
Kochtopf + Löffel, Babyrassel, Fahradklingel, Tute, Blechxylophon,Triangel und Blockflöte.
Die kakophonie aus Geräuschen & Lärm wird durch einen mißtönend Trommelfell zerreißenden Quietschgesang/gegröl zur Abrundung gebracht. 
Muß man mögen! Mein Ding ist das nicht.


----------



## Healor (23. Juli 2010)

Habt ihrs jetzt dann, oder wollt ihr euch noch länger duellieren im "wer kann die intelligenteste Antwort googlen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Habt ihrs jetzt dann, oder wollt ihr euch noch länger duellieren im "wer kann die intelligenteste Antwort googlen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Denkst du wirklich, dass die größten Geister des Buffed-Forums etwas wie Google nötig hätten?
Nej, nej, nej.
Ich halte mich nun einfach an die Signatur von Damo und gehe darauf nicht weiter ein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Habt ihrs jetzt dann, oder wollt ihr euch noch länger duellieren im "wer kann die intelligenteste Antwort googlen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vereint man übrigens einen stramme Maxi King mit einer zarten Milchschnitte...aber lassen wir das.

In Ergänzung zu Damo möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass es auch noch Hot-Country gibt. Ich vermute , da werden die Musiker angezündet.

Aber zum Thema:

Nochmal zu Klarstellung alle bisher gesammelten Fakten:

- Kinder-Delice wir ausschließlich von Ferreros französischer Niederlassung vertrieben (Gerüchte über Kooperationen mit Vatikanstadt oder Belgien konnten hier nicht erhärtet werden!)
- die deutsche Niederlassung sowie das Ferrero-Mutterhaus in Italien führen dieses Produkt nicht (die werden schon wissen warum)
(auf italienisch heisst Kindermilchschnitte überigens "Fetta al latte", die Masse der damit möglichen Wortspiele erschlägt mich grade)

Kinder Delice kann online bezogen werden oder über den lokalen Importeur eurer Wahl.

Darüber hinaus wurde festgestellt:

das Fanta Apfel wiederlich ist
Kindercountry selbst in Nashville Tennessee und der Grand ol` Opry nicht gerne gesehen ist
Damokles doof ist und selbst dann nicht recht hat wenn er recht hat.

Ende


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

OHHHH mein GOTTTTT
 Entschuldigt den Doppelpost aber ich habe grade Entsetzliches endeckt!!!

Ich hoffe das Damo in seiner seligen Alterdemenz diesen Thread vergssen hat, denn der Typ hat.....ahh es fällt mit schwer.....er hat....r e c h t grrrr

Auch das italiensiche Mutterhaus vertreibt dieses unsägliche Kinderdelice, es ist nur im Menue sehr gut versteckt.

Ahhhh Damo hat recht ahhhh

Wie viel schlimmer kann dieser Tag noch werden?


----------



## Jester (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus wurde festgestellt:
> 
> das Fanta Apfel wiederlich ist




Die Coca Cola Company ist dieser Meinung, aber die haben früher ja auch Koks in ihre Getränke gepackt.
Zumindest mir und anscheinend auch Damokles hat Fanta Apfel geschmeckt.
Ich habe besagtes Getränk übrigens in mehreren südeuropäischen/arabischen Ländern gefunden.
Vllt. sind die Menschen dort diesen doch sehr süßen Geschmack eher gewohnt.


----------



## Healor (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hast verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm, nein. Ich lasse euch dann mal wieder allein mit eurer philosophischen, pädagogisch wertvollen Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taktischer Rückzug inc


----------



## Damokles (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> OHHHH mein GOTTTTT
> Entschuldigt den Doppelpost aber ich habe grade Entsetzliches endeckt!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe das Damo in seiner seligen Alterdemenz diesen Thread vergssen hat, denn der Typ hat.....ahh es fällt mit schwer.....er hat....r e c h t grrrr
> ...



Ich beantrage hiermit feierlich, und bitte inständig um Gehör seitens des Moderatorenteams, das dieser Thread für immer und ewig ein "Sticky-Prädikat" bekommt.
Mit der Begründung, das Ohrensammler...
Ach ihr könnt es ja selbst lesen! (s.o.)

Herrlich!
Meine verspätete Antwort resultiert übrigens aus einem verdreckten Bildschirm den ich erst reinigen musste.
Denn ich als ich das erste Mal diese Antwort las, musste ich einfach...
Öhm. Oh nein! Nicht schon wieder. Dabei hab ich doch schon so schlimme Schwielen! Aaarrg........


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Meine verspätete Antwort resultiert übrigens aus einem verdreckten Bildschirm den ich erst reinigen musste.



Du musst ja sonst wenig Freude haben im Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber um mal von meiner Schmach abzulenken, es gibt da noch tolle andere Produkte bei unseren südlichen Freunden, die es bei uns nicht gibt (glaube ich)

- Kinder Panecioc (in etwa: Schokobrot)
- Kinder Brioss (kann nicht rausfinden was brioss heisst, kann wer italienisch?) (Laut Damo: Milchbrötchen)
- Kinder Colazione piu (in etwa: mehr Frühstück)
- Kinder Yogo brioss
- Kinder Fiesta
- Kinder Paradiso
- Kinder Softy


Aber, um das nochmal zu wiederholen, am besten ist

Kinder Milchschnitte = Fetta al latte (gröl)


----------



## Damokles (24. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Kinder Brioss (kann nicht rausfinden was brioss heisst, kann wer italienisch?)



Da kann ich tatsächlich mal weiterhelfen, ohne Google! In echt und ehrlich!
"Brioss" wird wie "Briosch" ausgesprochen und ist ein kleines Milchbrötchen. Was ja logisch ist, denn 
kleine Italiener essen auch kleine Brötchen! Sehr pappig. Also die Brioss mein ich! 
Das wäre ja auch ein rassistisches Vorurteil, wenn ich sagen würde, das die kleinen Italiener pappig wären, gell?
Manchmal mit Rosinen manchmal ohne. Ab und zu auch mal mit Schokosplittern. 
Die mampfen das da zum Frühstück bzw. dippen das in ihren Kaffee oder Espresso.
Manchmal ist in dem Kaffee auch Latte drin. Zum Frühstück heißt das dann "Kaffemorgenlatte", glaub ich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Da kann ich tatsächlich mal weiterhelfen, ohne Google! In echt und ehrlich!
> "Brioss" wird wie "Briosch" ausgesprochen und ist ein kleines Milchbrötchen. Was ja logisch ist, denn
> kleine Italiener essen auch kleine Brötchen! Sehr pappig. Also die Brioss mein ich!
> Das wäre ja auch ein rassistisches Vorurteil, wenn ich sagen würde, das die kleinen Italiener pappig wären, gell?
> ...



Jetzt is aber langsam gut!!!!

Erst hast du recht und jetzt weisst du auch noch sowas Abgefahrenes.
Husch zurück in deinen Verschlag unter der Spüle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Danke


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

oh scheiße ich kann nimmer vor lachen XD

ihr macht mich echt fertig

fetta al latte ... ich kann nimmer XDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

